# Authors/Books that have made you cry



## Minka (Mar 25, 2007)

It doesn't seem anybody's done this before, but what are the books that have managed to move you to tears?
I don't cry easily when reading, and the only author to have ever made me cry a lot is Philip Pullman in 'Northern Lights,' 'The Amber Spyglass,' and 'Shadow in the North.' I think I also cried a bit in a couple of books by Malorie Blackman.


----------



## stupid_dream (Mar 25, 2007)

*Of Mice and Men* by _John Steinbeck_ is the only book where I've cried, but *The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time* by _Mark Haddon_ was very close at making me cry.


----------



## Kane (Mar 25, 2007)

I teared up reading The Dark Tower, when Jake and Eddie died.  Sniff.  Sniff.


----------



## Edgewise (Mar 25, 2007)

I almost cried at the end of "For Whom the Bell Tolls".


----------



## Sir Jorah (Mar 26, 2007)

Orson Scott Card's "Shadow of the Giant" made me cry.


----------



## Lanex (Mar 26, 2007)

*1st To Die* brought me close to tears because of how involved you get with the lead character.


----------



## kerr511 (Mar 27, 2007)

In the Tawny Man trilogy by Robin Hobb, I cried when Nighteyes died, that was very well written. I also got all emotional right through the end of Fools Fate (the last book of the trilogy)


----------



## Stewart (Mar 27, 2007)

Not exactly cry, but it did elicit sadness in me, although others I know have cried to it, and that would be _A Prayer For Owen Meany _by John Irving.


----------



## neonstorm (May 8, 2007)

Kane said:
			
		

> I teared up reading The Dark Tower, when Jake and Eddie died.  Sniff.  Sniff.


Absolutley, was about to post the same think except...

*SPOILERS*








You forgot Oy! :cry:

You almost get the warm and fuzzies when the they're (sort of) back together in the end... 

Ryan


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2007)

Not actually moved to tears, but a couple of years ago I got choked at the end of Vonnegut's _The Sirens of Titan_. Today I felt moved by something in Philip Roth's _The Dying Animal_. Other than those, not much.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Short Tooth (May 9, 2007)

Compulsion by Shaun Hutson- Absolutely touching the way he writes about the elderly residents at a care home.


----------



## quarterscot (May 9, 2007)

My body's set up wrong for me to cry at anything. But Arundhati Roy did her damn best to break that rule with _The God Of Small Things_


----------



## Blossom (May 11, 2007)

I've read so many sad books it's unbelievable. I used to cry at anything but now ... not so much. A few that stand out as making me cry are:

_The House of the Scorpion_ by Nancy Farmer
_Feed_ by M.T. Anderson
_Firesong_ by William Nicholson


----------



## Serpentine (May 13, 2007)

Steinbeck's *Of Mice and Men*. It takes a lot for me to shed tears over a book. 

_A lot._


----------



## Queen_Bee (May 23, 2007)

I cried several times reading *Roots* by Alex Haley.  I usually don't cry over books, but some of the stuff that happened was too horrible.


----------



## strangedaze (May 23, 2007)

The World According to Garp by John Irving

and

Barney's Version by Mordecai Richler


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (May 25, 2007)

The book I'm writing made me cry, dunno if that counts.


----------



## L.A.Matthews (May 25, 2007)

No book has made me cry, although The Sailor Who Fell From Grace with the Sea is a very sad book.


----------



## ProudestMonkey (May 25, 2007)

Woah! That's a big picture you've got there. Have you read the guidelines by any chance?


----------



## heatherlouise (May 26, 2007)

books that made me cry are 
*Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck* which although i haven't read the book yet we watched the DVD yesturday in English and tears were rolling down my face and i am possitive i will cry aswell once we read it.
*Harry Potter and The Half Blooded Prince by J.K.Rowling*  i cried right at the end when Dumbledore died :cry:
*Hanibal by Thomas Harris.*  i thought that was really sad, but in a romantic/wierd way.  anyway, once i finished reading it it was like 2 in the morning and i was meant to be in bed (i read in bed with the light of landing light to aid me) and i just started crying my eyes out.  i had to go downsatairs to sit on my dad's knee :cry: and i told him i had had a bad dream, hahaha
Heather


----------



## L.A.Matthews (May 26, 2007)

ProudestMonkey said:
			
		

> Woah! That's a big picture you've got there. Have you read the guidelines by any chance?


I didn't see anything about images in the sig.? Are we not allowed them on this forum?


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (May 28, 2007)

who cares? He looks like a homosexual french boy any way "oh deez wine is sheet! Throw it all  out!"


----------



## L.A.Matthews (May 29, 2007)

And I can tell you're a twat just by your comment. Go figure.


----------



## Buddah13 (Jun 9, 2007)

Of Mice and Men of course...
Wicked: The Life and Times of the Wicked Witch of the West... I cried at when Fiyero died and at the very end...oh god it was bad.


----------



## CircusFolk (Jun 10, 2007)

_Night _by Elie Wiesel 
_The Secret of Lost Things _by Sheridan Hay
_All we Know of Love _by Katie Schneider
_Tuck Everlasting _by Natalie Babbit
_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoneix _by J.K Rowling 

I cry easily ^^;


----------



## strangecs (Jun 10, 2007)

_Of Mice and Men_ was sad, I cried a few times with that one. Also _The Outsiders_ (like ten years ago) made me tear a little.

And I agree with Circus....._Night_ was also very sad.


----------



## Trave_xx (Jun 10, 2007)

I love how I got fifty book spoiled on me. Thanks guys. ;o 

As for me, I've felt deep sadness in the fifth Harry Potter book for obvious reasons.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Some may not realize this, but Stephen King is an excellent plucker of emotions, and he is quite skilled at writing love stories.

The Dark Tower, all seven volumes, made me tear somewhat. They characters in his magnum opus series are the strongest I have ever read. I simply love them. In addition, Lisey's Story made me cry a touch, also by King.

The Long Walk- Stephen King
Cujo-Stephen King
The Road-Cormac McCarthy
The Plague- Camus
In Cold Blood- Truman Capote


----------



## strangecs (Jun 10, 2007)

German Voodoo said:
			
		

> Some may not realize this, but Stephen King is an excellent plucker of emotions, and he is quite skilled at writing love stories.



Agreed. _Bag of Bones _and _Rose Madder _were fantastic reads.

I would have to add _One Door Away From Heaven_ by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 10, 2007)

I didn't finish that one all the way last time... was that the one about the blind man, or the little girl that lives in a trailer park?


----------



## strangecs (Jun 10, 2007)

Little girl in the trailer park...was definitely worth the read.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 10, 2007)

I think I bought it... I can't remember where I put it. I got to the part where the girl was being attacked by the snake, I think. It seemed very good.


----------



## Four Lucky Spades (Jun 11, 2007)

The Forgotten Soldier, a true memoir by Guy Sager of his action in the russian front as a German Soldier. I found it at the bottom pile of the library that not a bunch of people knew about. 

Couple of tears started flowing when...: Spoiler:







He find out when he finally gets pulled out of Russia whilst retreating that the factory his lover (or gf simpler) worked in was bombed and destroyed, but never knew if she survived or not, (probably didn't) and how he never was able to tell her something about marrying her or simply loving her alot, i forget which, it was a long time ago.

Anyways, a good read, especially for a true memoir.


----------



## Nillani (Jun 13, 2007)

i generally don't cry in books, but this one bought tears to my eyes:

_"The Book Thief"_ by Markus Zusak


----------



## mbolton29@mac.com (Jun 13, 2007)

I feel a little embarassed saying so, but in _Memoirs of a Geisha_  when Chiyo first meets the Chairman I cried and couldn't understand why.  After finishing the book I figured it out.


----------



## strangecs (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh don't feel bad, I cried too. Very good book, movie was disappointing though...


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Fantastic book. It was art. The film was close to trash, though. I remember stealing a book in a laundromat whilst reading memoirs.


----------



## IrishLad (Jun 22, 2007)

This is probably telling too much about my twisted outlook on life, but the _only_ character's death that has ever produced a true tear from me is *Oy* from The Dark Tower. And in my heart of hearts, I just know that King saved him for last just to hurt me.

I also use to choke up at Snoopy, Come Home, hehe. When Charlie Brown just silently hands him the bone as a going away present... :cry:


----------



## Krim (Jun 22, 2007)

Robin Hobb (closing in to the end of Fool's Fate, and the Fool's poem to FitzChivalry, sheesh) and Stephen King (seventh book of the Dark Tower was pretty friggin' sad when you think about it, the end even more so than the rest). Anyway, IrishLad, I didn't cry at his death or the death of those other characters because someone spoiled it for me ahead of time, which was incredibly lame.

Robin Hobb had more of an impact, though. My body's strange in the way a random tear will leak out of my eye even though it has no noticeable mental impact. I'm not alone in this, but it's still strange, especially when a tear leaks out and nothing's happening. 

- looks back at kerr511 in the first page. - Damn you! The death of Nighteyes didn't make me tear because, surprise surprise, someone spoiled it for me. I was looking to find a plot synopsis and someone wrote NIGHTEYES DIES SAVING HIM at the very top in bold. Good times. That series was pretty traumatic---and Robin Hobb is absolute shit at endings.


----------



## Himani (Jun 22, 2007)

_Ariadne_ by June Rachuy Brindel

_The Red Tent_ by Anita Diatmant

_The Silver Metal Lover _by Tanith Lee


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 22, 2007)

IrishLad said:
			
		

> This is probably telling too much about my twisted outlook on life, but the _only_ character's death that has ever produced a true tear from me is *Oy* from The Dark Tower. And in my heart of hearts, I just know that King saved him for last just to hurt me.
> 
> I also use to choke up at Snoopy, Come Home, hehe. When Charlie Brown just silently hands him the bone as a going away present... :cry:



Holy hell, I cired too... that, and Eddie and Jake meeting Odetta in the other world. That was a tearjerker.


----------



## Lady_Kristin (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't often cry reading books, but I do believe I shed a few tears reading two particular scenes from Diana Gabaldon's _Outlander_ series.  The books were _Dragonfly in Amber_ and _Voyager_.  That Jamie Fraser feels like a flesh and blood man to me. Diana makes him feel *so real*.

Kristin


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 22, 2007)

I know another-

Wrapt in Crystal, I forget who by.


----------



## WordWeaver (Aug 1, 2007)

I didn't really cry, but morso teared at the end of, "Ender's Game" when Ender found the Valley of the Giant that the Buggers built for him, then when he discovers the queen egg and he learns that the Buggers didn't realize that they were killing humans, and Ender destroyed their planet for no reason (Not like he knew he was anyway) - I must admit it got to me.

Particularly the final sentence:

"And always Ender carried with him a dry white cocoon, looking for the world where the hive-queen could awaken and thrive in peace. He looked a long time."


----------



## archer88iv (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't believe no one has said _Where the Red Fern Grows._ Didn't you people read that in second grade?

...yes, Old Yeller got me, too. 

It's different when an animal buys the farm. Don't ask me why; I'm not normally the tree-hugger/animal rights type.


----------



## Joshua1181 (Aug 3, 2007)

A short story, "Ashes," from David Sedaris's book "Naked." Great collection of short stories, standard brilliant faire from Sedaris. Usuaully though the subject matter's pretty humorous, but the ending of "Ashes" came out of nowhere and just hit me like a ton of bricks...


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 3, 2007)

When I first read Les Miserables, (not the shitty London musical, but the French tome by Victor Hugo) the entire chapter about the death of Fantine had me wretched.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 3, 2007)

Joshua1181 said:


> A short story, "Ashes," from David Sedaris's book "Naked." Great collection of short stories, standard brilliant faire from Sedaris. Usuaully though the subject matter's pretty humorous, but the ending of "Ashes" came out of nowhere and just hit me like a ton of bricks...


 
I read that recently. It was one of the best that Sedaris has ever written.


----------



## Joshua1181 (Aug 3, 2007)

Glad to hear someone else is reading it. I've shoved it in the face of anyone near me for the last few weeks


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 3, 2007)

Chuck Palahniuk's _Choke_, when I realized the many hours of my life I spent reading it were lost forever.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 3, 2007)

On a related note, Jim Goad's _Redneck Manifesto_ made me pass out.

A one-paragraph description of a Portland crack whore was just so perfectly written it made all the blood drain out of my head and I fell over in the middle of a bus station.  It wasn't particularly gruesome or anything.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 3, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> A one-paragraph description of a Portland crack whore was just so perfectly written it made all the blood drain out of my head and I fell over in the middle of a bus station. It wasn't particularly gruesome or anything.


 
Did anyone help you?


----------



## sanctuary (Aug 3, 2007)

_A Rose for Melinda_ 

I cried throughout the entire book.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 3, 2007)

Lost in Some Story said:


> Did anyone help you?



It was in Japan.




So no.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Aug 3, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> It was in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't know if anyone would help in the States, now that I think about it. Loads of interesting characters haunt the bus stations. I wouldn't be suprised at all to see one of them swoon. In fact, I'd probably walk to the other side of the room and avoid eye contact.

Lost


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 3, 2007)

No worries.  A fiberglass chair broke my fall.


----------



## Athlynne (Sep 17, 2007)

"Les Miserables", several times..."Night", always...at the end of the last 3 Harry Potters, and in the middles as well..."The Little Prince", the last few lines...a lot of books have made me cry, actually.


----------



## meldy (Sep 17, 2007)

I tend to laugh out loud (and get a lot of wierd looks) more than I cry.

I think I might have shed a tear or two in one of the HP books....and in The Eagle and The Raven.
Cant think of anything else of the top of my head.


----------

